# Home Theater projector distance?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Can TV and project screen be at same place? I am thinking to mount project screen on the ceiling, 2 feet away from wall, when it rolls down, it will cover TV and TV stand.

But in this case, TV is too far away from sofa.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am considering that projector, or the 2100. the 2150 was just on sale for $650, i am waiting.

DON'T use the wall, way to many issues. get a decent screen. $150 screens are not decent.

lets see pic of the wall area.


----------

